# Bremerhaven/Cuxhaven



## Bikerin-HB (7. März 2005)

Suche  Biker/-innen für gemeinsame Touren in der Umgebung Bremerhaven/Cuxhaven. Bin jetzt letzten Donnerstag von Bremerhaven npass gemacht, nur allenach Sahlenburg bei klirrender Kälte, Schnee und Eis und dämlichen Gegenwind gefahren, trotz alledem hatts Spass gemacht, nur allein ist irgendwie doof. Also villeicht hat ja jemand Lust auf ein paar Kilometer mehr (wenns wieder wärmer wird dann auch über 100km). Habe zwar kein teures Bike, bin jedoch mit meinem gut unterwegs. Außerdem such ich ein gebrauchtes Crossrennrad von Stevens (Super Prestige oder Cyclocross).

Liebe Grüsse, Uta.


----------



## snody (13. März 2005)

Tach,

wenn du deinen Crosser hast können wir gerne mal eine Tour machen.
D.h. wenn ich dann auch einen Crosser habe...

Sonst fahr ich aber so viel Offroad wie geht, nach Cuxhaven hoch mit dem MTB würde mir, glaube ich, nicht viel Spass machen.
Vielleicht werde ich aber noch zum Asphalt Roller wenn ich meinen Renner habe.

Aber was rede ich, eine Ausfahrt können wir ja trotzdem mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschoah (12. August 2005)

Moin.

Ich komme auch aus Bremerhaven und suche noch Leute die mit mir fahren. Habe ein Rennrad und ein MTB.
Was wir fahren ist mir egal, finde beides cool wobei ich mich aufm Rennrad schon wohler fühle.  
Aber eigentlich ist es mir egal solange jemand mit mir fährt. 

Fahre regelmäßig beides und bin eigentlich ganz gut in Form. Aber am besten trifft man sich mal.

Also, meldet euch bitte bei mir wenn ihr Lust habt. Ich wohne übrigens in Langen, also direkt neben Bremerhaven.


----------



## snody (16. April 2008)

Hallo, 
möchte den Thread mal nutzen um wieder Leute zu finden die um BHV/CUX und zwischendrin um umzu im Gelände fahren...

Ich wohne südlich von BHV aber könnte mit dem Auto oder Zug zwecks gemeinsamer Touren entgegenkommen.

Selber könnte ich Touren südlich und westlich von BHV anbieten, mit sowenig Asphalt wie möglich 

Meldet euch, hier oder per Mail.
Jerome


----------

